# X-Box 360 Deep Bass



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Now That I have my first real sub (Pb-10) I have been enjoying some very deep bass in a lot of my games . One game to try that everybody should have downloaded to the Arcade game section is Geometry Wars Evolved, its a great game ,and now brings a smile to my face every time i blow up one of the blackhole things (BOOOMMmmm). I have a blackout window curtain about 2 feet from the sub and the air rush from the space implosion blows my curtains a exta foot away!(That makes me smile every time)


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

One of the things I noticed, is that not all 360 games have the .1 track in the 5.1 surround.

So it's fairly critical that you set your receiver up to route some bass from the mains to the sub.

Another game I really enjoyed the sound on was Condemned: Criminal Origins - most who've played it put it in the top 5 360 games of all times. 

If you're lucky enough to have a big screen and 5.1 surround it's a must have for the experience!


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

basementjack said:


> One of the things I noticed, is that not all 360 games have the .1 track in the 5.1 surround.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I never noticed a missing .1 channel. Are you using the fiber optic out,and have the sound options in the dashboard set to 5.1 and not stereo. How would you now its not there?


----------

